# Switchback bindings?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe not the best option for someone not looking to ride park. Super fun bindings for that though. Its a bit of a softer one.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Like Nivek said, they're a softer binding, so if that's what you like riding, go for them. 
Softer bindings are generally preferred by park riders because they can flex the binding more easily, but that doesn't mean you can't ride these all mountain. 
I rode these for a day at Alpine Meadows last year, without the highbacks, and could still ride everything I could on my my own set up. 

Fun binding, especially if the color scheme they do interests you.


----------



## jza (Nov 8, 2012)

Like Alka said.. Switchback are soft bindings that obviously are ideal for park... but like he also pointed out, they can perform everywhere. It's 90% rider 10% gear. I personally like my bindings soft and playful and I by no means ride strictly park. A lot of people prefer putting softer bindings on their pow/deep snow set ups.

If this is any kind of selling feature for you next years switchbacks will be all based off the same molds and there will be new colors added to the line. 

What this means for you the end buyer: The parts for this year will all fit on next years bindings, and next years will fit on this years kits. Except the pro-models (eiki/Halldor) which are attached to the baseplate like all other bindings are.

The colors for this year are great but I can only put together a kit that has the black white and red (Jordan inspired). Not much appeal for the teal and orange, but to each their own.

If you want to ride a binding, ride it. I find new gear you always have to adapt to it and who knows... You may like the feel of softer binding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I really don't remember even the Eiki's or Halldor's being tools needed.


----------



## jza (Nov 8, 2012)

I just saw them the other day for the first time (eiki's) and they had screws in the highback. Would be nice if they made them compatible for those extra part options and even a winged highback to put on the traditional colors.


----------

